# Android 4.4.2 eigenen SMS-Ton verwenden



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. März 2014)

Wie kann ich unter Android 4.4.2 einen eigenen SMS-Ton verwenden?

Eigene Klingeltöne bekomme ich hin aber keine eigene SMS-Töne.

Gerät ist ein Motorola Moto G


Noch ne zweite Frage:
Wie lege ich ne Verknüpfung auf den Home-Bildschirm um einfach die Internetverbindung zu de/aktivieren?

Über die obere Leiste ist das auf Dauer sehr umständlich.


----------



## ColorMe (3. März 2014)

SMS Ton:

- mnt/sdcard/audio/notifications
- mnt/sdcard/media/audio/notifications

Anlegen und dort die Töne hineinkopieren und unter Einstellungen auswählen.

Verknüpfung:
Einfach ein Widget welche diese Funktion unterstützt installieren und nutzen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. März 2014)

Danke für die Hilfe


----------

